# Tiswood? Duckwood? What is this?



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 6, 2014)

Driving with my step son this afternoon, I noticed a slew of tress recently cleared out in a field. Most of it was paperwood, but there was also a massive tree I couldn't identify. (Well, massive for Florida.)

Having absolutely no shame, I knocked on the property owners door and asked what his plans were for the wood. He hasn't decided yet, but said I could choose 1 piece for now and take it away. I chose a huge crotch. :)

What could this be? All I can do to help is post these pics, and let you know that the tree was in the Tampa bay area of Florida. I don't have any leaves, sadly.



 


 

PS, it was a struggle lifting this bad boy with both myself and my 13 year old stepson, and I'm a pretty big guy!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (May 6, 2014)

No clue but good toe shot- Lowell might know

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 7, 2014)

Maybe @phinds or @hobbit-hut knows a little something about this log?


----------



## JR Custom Calls (May 7, 2014)

I wonder if that's pawpaw... bark looks a lot like it, IIRC. Been a while since I saw one, not many around the woods I frequent.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## hobbit-hut (May 7, 2014)

I'm a relative newcomer to trying to I.D. the hundred's of variety's found down here. I have no clew what that is. The bark resembles one thing and the end grain another. The bark might be the most helpful in narrowing it down with someone knowledgeable.


----------



## PhoenixWoodDesigns (May 7, 2014)

hobbit-hut said:


> I'm a relative newcomer to trying to I.D. the hundred's of variety's found down here. I have no clew what that is. The bark resembles one thing and the end grain another. The bark might be the most helpful in narrowing it down with someone knowledgeable.



Thanks for trying, Lowell!


----------



## phinds (May 8, 2014)

PhoenixWoodDesigns said:


> Maybe @phinds or @hobbit-hut knows a little something about this log?



Logs? Logs ??? Hm ... Are THOSE the things that lumber comes from? I often wonder about that. For a long time I just thought planks magically appeared in wood stores, but I'm beginning to wonder.


----------



## David Hill (May 11, 2014)

Hackberry. ( or Sugarberry depending on your upbringing)
That from the bark and the appearance of the wood


----------



## Kevin (May 12, 2014)

I had a fleeting thought with hackberry but I don't think so - the bark clusters just aren't right nor is the end grain. And if it was hack berry it would be relatively light even green - well not "light" like balsa but not osage heavy etc. Michael you said it was very heavy - this makes me think it's an exotic.


----------



## David Hill (May 12, 2014)

Well then I guess we have "exotic" hackberry around here. The bark pattern is a dead ringer, and a healthy Hackberry (kind of a rare thing) is pretty heavy, & wood color is pretty variable.


----------



## SDB777 (May 15, 2014)

Does it smell 'foul'?

Were the trees planted or were they something that may have just 'grown' from lack of care along a fence line?
Any photo's of the trees standing(probably have leaves now....that'll help).



Scott (maybe a beer would be tasty) B


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (May 21, 2014)

Bark looks like hackberry.. I'm not sure


----------

